

You should block your competitors from seeing your AdWords ads - keltex
http://blog.keltex.com/post/431143579/adwords-click-fraud

======
nfnaaron
Really? Is this really necessary? Are competitors seeing/clicking/copying your
ads and landing pages really a problem?

~~~
keltex
I wrote the article but yes, I've seen it. Especially in uber competitive
spaces (i.e. ones where 80% of the revenue goes to google) every fraction of a
percent of conversion rate counts.

